# Pro players are not fat virgin nerds



## TheLastShy (Sep 20, 2014)

This stereotype that pro gamers or top players are disgusting fat nerds is a myth. I have looked at some top players from osu and most of them are lean and attractive, with hot girlfriends. Some examples:

WubWoofWolf:
pbs.twimg.com/media/CAtLRGpWsAAJxIa.jpg
(it's the guy, not the dog)

HappyStick:
pbs.twimg.com/media/CroK6reVIAEvlds.jpg

AzerFrost:
pbs.twimg.com/media/CoEbFjXXgAAWiA4.jpg

AzerFrost's grillfriend:
pbs.twimg.com/media/CgBTF5eVAAAI7DT.jpg

This guy with the hot Asian girlfriend. Guy must be alpha as ****, literally balls of steel, to get a grillfriend like this.

It seems that the stereotype applies to most LoL players though, but c'mon... it's just a point and click game. Anyone idiot can play it.


----------



## TheLastShy (Sep 20, 2014)

Technically LoL is the least manly competitive game around. It is a team-based, socialist/communist game. No alpha male would accept being locked in 40min lost match because of bad teammates or being carried in matches. StarCraft in the other hand is a very, very virile game. You don't need to rely on anyone and have to confront your enemy face to face. It's war bro. WAR. I don't know much about the pro StarCraft players but I get a sense of grandiosity and manly from most of them.

LoL encourages COMMUNISM. Shared gold and buffs from towers, dragon, baron. Carrying weak teammates. It's COMMUNISM, bro. We all know communism is crap. Survival of the fittest is much better. I don't want to share gold, buffs or victory with anyone. I want to be the best all by myself. **** those losers! This game should be shut down. There should be a law against it. All hail USA.


----------



## Zozulya (Mar 24, 2016)

I guess pro players in competitive games have to maintain a good public image of themselves, so they don't neglect their looks. I know 4-5 professional gamers IRL and they're quite good-looking too.

This is different from an addicted gamer who locks him/herself playing Warcraft 16+ hours a day, dropped out from school and eating only snacks and energy drinks. In a long enough run, the body degradation becomes really perceptible.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Do people outside of South Korea care about pro gaming?


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

AngelClare said:


> Do people outside of South Korea care about pro gaming?







This vid came up in my feed recently, I think it kinda answers that question. It definitely seems to be on the rise if nothing else.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Nerdy/geeky people are either stick thin or massively overweight, there can be no in between. 

Are you seriously arguing which game is manlier? :/


'this game should be shut down. There should be a law against it. All hail USA.' 


O...K that's enough cookies for you mister.


Edit: Yeah that first guy is cute.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

I somehow stumbled upon this Dutch (maybe not I don't remember) pro LoL player's Facebook once. He was pretty darn handsome and cute. Good times.

Why does the chick in the thread photo look 10 and 21 years old at the same time?


----------



## TheLastShy (Sep 20, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Nerdy/geeky people are either stick thin or massively overweight, there can be no in between.
> 
> Are you seriously arguing which game is manlier? :/
> 
> ...


Cute is too little of a compliment for him. I want his dick in my face.


----------



## TheLastShy (Sep 20, 2014)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> I somehow stumbled upon this Dutch (maybe not I don't remember) pro LoL player's Facebook once. He was pretty darn handsome and cute. Good times.
> 
> Why does the chick in the thread photo look 10 and 21 years old at the same time?


I think she is mixed Asian/white.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

TheLastShy said:


> Cute is too little of a compliment for him. I want his dick in my face.


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

He's moved on from cookies to cocaine.

Too many cookies are like a gateway to majorly bad life decisions


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## TheLastShy (Sep 20, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


>


I actually was bashing LoL because I sucked, got flamed at, and was super mad. But I improved a lot recently and am stomping noobs easily, so I am not mad anymore. At least now I am a step forward to become a glorious full Asian. Last match I was sober and won with 2 afks in my team.


----------



## TheLastShy (Sep 20, 2014)

Zozulya said:


> I guess pro players in competitive games have to maintain a good public image of themselves, so they don't neglect their looks. I know 4-5 professional gamers IRL and they're quite good-looking too.
> 
> This is different from an addicted gamer who locks him/herself playing Warcraft 16+ hours a day, dropped out from school and eating only snacks and energy drinks. In a long enough run, the body degradation becomes really perceptible.


But I think it depends of the game. I lost almost 12 pounds playing StarCraft 2 with a high APM. Energy drinks definitely help. I still eat sh*t only, but after losing excess weight now I feel much healthier and fitter than before.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

TheLastShy said:


> I actually was bashing LoL because I sucked, got flamed at, and was super mad. But I improved a lot recently and am stomping noobs easily, so I am not mad anymore. At least now I am a step forward to become a glorious full Asian. Last match I was sober and won with 2 afks in my team.


I kinda think you can't change your genetics by playing video games, but you do you.

Although when it comes to the cocaine maybe do less you.



frankhassa said:


> He's moved on from cookies to cocaine.
> 
> Too many cookies are like a gateway to majorly bad life decisions


I can confirm this is true. I ate a cookie a few hours ago, and I've been making bad decisions since.


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

I have barely moved in two weeks and I put on a shirt today that used to be too small and it fit.

My mom said today..have you weighed yourself lately? You've lost weight.



Now how is that even possible?? I was exercising every day but now that I haven't gotten out of bed I've lost weight??


----------



## TheLastShy (Sep 20, 2014)

frankhassa said:


> I have barely moved in two weeks and I put on a shirt today that used to be too small and it fit.
> 
> My mom said today..have you weighed yourself lately? You've lost weight.
> 
> Now how is that even possible?? I was exercising every day but now that I haven't gotten out of bed I've lost weight??


I don't know. Are you eating at all?


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Im eating....I guess not as much though. 
Not walking down the stairs for bags of potato chips like usual Im supposing.😋


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

I don't really feel that that's a stereotype really worthy of any debate in our day and age.... Does anyone really see people as all one thing or all something else rather than a composite of a lot of things? They are just people.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm a fat virgin nerd


----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation (Dec 30, 2013)

frankhassa said:


> Now how is that even possible?? I was exercising every day but now that I haven't gotten out of bed I've lost weight??


Maybe you're losing muscle mass; muscle weighs more than fat


----------

